

A computer system in less than 20k LOC progress report - johkra
http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2010004_steps10.pdf

======
cryptoz
Aside: It's funny that we haven't agreed on a way to represent localization on
the Web yet. See, in my country, 20.000 means "twenty", with the number
accurate to the thousandths place. Logically, I know you mean "twenty
thousand" but that's not what my computer screen shows.

Shouldn't we have a unicode symbol for "digit separator", or whatever it's
called? That way we could build a more localized Web, that would show you
content according to your expectations.

~~~
Zev
_Shouldn't we have a unicode symbol for "digit separator", or whatever it's
called? That way we could build a more localized Web, that would show you
content according to your expectations._

Thats not really how Unicode is supposed to work. Its a character set, where
each glyph is supposed to have one symbol, not a different symbol per
localization.

